# Trolling motor mount ideas needed



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2x4, aluminum angle stock,
stainless ny-locs and bolts.











(Beat you to it Brian... )


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have this one from Birdsall Marine on my skiff and I love it. It is $169 and it works as smooth as it looks.

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/deck-....html?osCsid=a450b8ba12a1b15386eb03dce3bd6421


----------

